# Restoring faded red paint



## Jonathanmarsh24 (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi everyone, just a quick question... my friend has just bought his mum a vauxhall corsa with the obligatory faded red paintwork.

I said that I would restore it back to red for them.

My question is, I had planned to use Meguires ultimate compund on a DA and then use a polish also on the DA, followed by a few coats of wax, does anyone know if the ultimate compund is actually correcting or just masking? Would I be better using a polish with a higher cut first?

Thanks.


----------



## scoobymad (Jun 14, 2011)

I have never used meguiars,it will say on the label?


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Never used it, but by the sound of the name im sure it will be up for the job,ive done a few pink vauxhalls with srp via machine (thats not got a lot of cutt) and with a firm pad,but its quicker to use a courser polish


----------



## Jonathanmarsh24 (Mar 5, 2011)

Ive used ultimate compund on my fiesta xr2 but the paintwork is immaculate on that car and it only ever comes out of the garage if its a nice day! And in terms of restoring the red its fantastic. I just wondered about longevity, I don't want to have to do it again in 6 months!


----------



## Jonathanmarsh24 (Mar 5, 2011)




----------



## Jonathanmarsh24 (Mar 5, 2011)

^^ Incase you were wondering... I know how much people like these old fords!


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I have megs Ultimate compound and I don't think it does a lot if any masking and I have polished out a fair few marks and minor scratches with it so it should easily be up to the job you want it to do. :thumb:


----------



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

Megs UC is a correction polish and will do the job you are asking fairly easy. It may struggle to remove any RDS that is on the car but will work well on swirls and faded paint. I have used it with the megs yellow pad and also with a white hex pad on vauxhall paint and it works well. There are better polishes out there but if you already have this product and just want to correct the faded red then you will be fine with this.


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

Red paintwork does rejuvinate very quickly, without having to use an abrasive cutting compound.

A few years ago I brought a "pink" Mk1 MR2 back to life just using Klasse AIO with a Sonus finishing pad. With the fairly soft Toyota paint, it really was just as easy as that!


----------



## Jonathanmarsh24 (Mar 5, 2011)

OK, thanks everyone!


----------



## Stomper (Jun 8, 2011)

Im doing an old red/pink/white Astra , im having great success with the G3 stuff . As far as a gloss enhancememt goes , spot on . 
As for the deeper scratches , these will need refining by other means .
Cetainly going to do a good enough job to make it respectable enough to drive .
Im using it on a rotary on slow speeds as its designed for hand application . I just dont have that amount of energy . Lol


----------



## Nath (Jun 20, 2010)

I've mentioned it before but AS Mirror image polish via hand brings up vauxhall red brilliantly and with very little effort.


----------

